# Bloodied up the new boat



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Took my new to me boat fishing for the first time today. Weather and fish cooperated! No giants but managed a couple in the 6-7lb range and the rest are perfect for tacos! And as anyone who has bailed dolphin knows, I bloodied her up good!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Way to break her in!! What'd you buy(boat)?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Twin Vee 26


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job Jason!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job bud. Debris, weeds or just open water fish?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mostly open water fish.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't recognize the one different fish at bottom?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That many dolphin probably had it looking like a murder scene.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> Don't recognize the one different fish at bottom?


Almaco Jack.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice taco material! they definitely make a mess. we started landing them into buckets of water. helps a little


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great trip!


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Bloodied the Boat*

Mahiiiiiiiiiiii

Nice catch, some good meat right there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic job Jason!!! I gotta call Verizon cause my phone must be broke. I didn't get the invite call or message????:shifty::whistling:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*"murder scene"*

Great description Grouperking. Dolphin are much better to have aboard than Ladyfish. They eat better too.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The amount of blood that those things can sling all over the boat and all over you is unbelievable !


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I sometimes find blood splatter stains on top of the ttop fabric after getting into a mess of chicken dolphins. 
That's usually the day when you figure out your wash down pump stopped working


----------

